# MA school recomendation Geneva Illinois area



## foxriverat (Nov 18, 2011)

I am new to the forum and thanks to all the informative posts. I know what to look for in a school. I am looking for my 7 year old daughter. Who has shown interest and asked if she could take lessons. I was just wondering if anyone had any recomendations on a school in my area. Here are 2 schools near me. And what I have heard or feel about them. Bill Chos St charles IL from what I have read they are all about the $ and try to sign you to a contract. Kyuki do Martial arts of Geneva. Closest to my home. But through my research. They are run by husband and wife. But have only been involved in MA around 5 years. Used to be students of the school they now own. Is that enough experience? Other school in my area is Mike Neil traditional Martial arts North Aurora. Dont know much about them. There are a few schools in south elgin that are reasonable travel distance from Geneva. Just hoping to get some recomendations to make my search a little easier. Being she is only 7 I know it has to be fun for her. Yet disciplined. Thanks for your help.


----------



## billc (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, a good option for young kids is a class through the local park district.  If it doesn't matter exactly which art she practices, since she is only 7 and her level of commitment is still to be determined, a park district class is an inexpensive way to test the waters.


----------



## foxriverat (Nov 28, 2011)

Well we are going to try Mike Neil traditional martial arts (Tang Soo Do) in North Aurora. They offer a course through our park district. We went in saturday. Master Jesus Macias gave her about 1/2 hour of one on one training. And we are getting a 2 week free trial. Then if she likes. We can pay month to month. $60 a month for 2 to 3 classes a week. If she really gets into it. You can sign a 3 month, 6 month or year contract with unlimmited visits. He also said that if we found a uniform cheaper than what he sells them for $53 we could go that route. Being he seemed very honest. I will buy from him to support the school. Master Jesus had been a student of Mike Neil for 13 years and now has taken over the school for almost a year. He was very excited about how well his students had just done at the Sharps tae kwon do midwest championships. 12 of his students competed. And took 27 awards with 7 being first place.


----------

